# برامج لمعرفة قيمة المقاوامات عن طريق الوانها و العكس



## م.رائد الجمّال (18 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
الاخوه الاعزاء هذا برنامج يعمل بطريقتين 
الاولى ان تختار الالوان و يظهر لك القيمه 
و الثانيه ان تدخل قيمة المقاومه و هو يظهر الالوان 
ملاحظه  كما ان البرنامج يعطيك رسالة خطأ اذا ادخلت قيمه او الوان غير موجوده في المقايس العالميه ​


----------



## walid_59 (18 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جدا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (23 أبريل 2007)

على الرحب و السعه اخي و ليد


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
الاخوه الاعزاء و هذا برنامج اخر 
يعمل بطريقتين 
الاولى ان تختار الالوان و يظهر لك القيمه 
الثانيه ان تدخل قيمة المقاومه و هو يظهر الالوان 
ملاحظه  كما ان البرنامج يعطيك رسالة خطأ اذا ادخلت قيمه او الوان غير موجوده في المقايس العالميه ​


----------



## الجدى (23 أبريل 2007)

*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته*



م.رائد الجمّال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الاخوه الاعزاء هذا برنامج يعمل بطريقتين
> الاولى ان تختار الالوان و يظهر لك القيمه
> ...


******************************************************************************

زادك الله من علمه فعلا ً يا مهندس رائد أنت تستحق التقدير 

و تنمى أن تكون فى المقدمة :1: دائما ً


----------



## شوان غازي (23 أبريل 2007)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين حيل والله عاشت الأيادي


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (23 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين اخوي محمد و شوان على المرور


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (24 أبريل 2007)

موضوع جدا مفيد 
جزاكم الله كل الخير
ومشكورين جزيلا عليه


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (24 أبريل 2007)

مشكوره على المرور اختي المتوكله 
و اهلا و سهلا بك في هذا المنتدى


----------



## Medoo2007 (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا.. بارك الله فيك..


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله أخي الكريم


----------



## just88 (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس همكي (25 أبريل 2007)

برنامج رائع بورك فيك


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على المرور 
و بارك الله بكم


----------



## prins_1 (29 أبريل 2007)

تحياتى لك أخى الكريم


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (29 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على المرور


----------



## mottohotto (29 أبريل 2007)

و الله برنامج ممتاز جدا و انا كنت فى امس الحاجه اليه


----------



## المنار (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (30 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين على المرور


----------



## el_sheref1 (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## SAAD RASHED (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## srour (12 مايو 2009)

برنامج مفيد
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaled hariri (29 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khaled hariri (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الناصر جاسم صا (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك يا مهندس رائد على هذه المواضيع التى نحن بحاجه اليها بحياتنا اليومية نتمنى المزيد


----------



## إبن جبير (30 مايو 2010)

أشكرك يا مهندس رائد ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## eeng6 (30 مايو 2010)

برنامج بسيط لاكنه مفيد جدا


----------



## عبد الله معن (25 أكتوبر 2010)

برنامج مهم ومفيد


----------



## ابراهيم موسي 56 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

لك الشكر وانشا الله ماعدمناك


----------



## الربيب (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي مششششششششششششكور على البرنامج


----------

